# Best clean/stable rom and kernel for Fassie?



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello fellow Samsung Fascinate users. Today I would like to root and install a very reliable, fast, clean, and stable rom and kernel for my father's Fascinate. I have no experience for the development of this phone and since this Site is so great in support, I ask for your opinions on what is the best for this phone.

Also, he is not a heavy user, he just uses the basics such as texting and phone calls so any extra features is not really needed *cough* AOKP *cough* lol A stock-like rom is preferable.

Thank you for any feedback. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

aokp. the extra features are optional, the rom itself is very stable and very awesome.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> aokp. the extra features are optional, the rom itself is very stable and very awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


What he said, the power of the Unicorn is strong and the extra bacon included in the ROM is all optional.


----------



## crispybacon (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't go wrong with either AOKP or Gummy, and you can use w/e you wanna use. But as far as stable, clean and fast, those are the best.

Can't go wrong with Unicorn's, Bacon and PopTarts...


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for your suggestion. I have AOKP installed onto his Fascinate. I must say though, it looks pretty damn awkward seeing Ice Cream Sandwich on a Fassie since I am so used to seeing it on my Nexus lol


----------



## daver1a4 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello Fascinate people

I'm new here and I hope I'm putting this question in the right area. I have a Verizon Galaxy Fascinate S1. Is there a way to unlock it and then upgrade the OS?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## combsco (Feb 23, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1238070&highlight=stock

Great step by step to rooting and flashing all you need to know right there.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## combsco (Feb 23, 2012)

Another ROM I have had success with is THS. Basic simple and still ICS.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

